# Image of glasses ?



## Billy Wizz (13 Dec 2014)

Why is there an image of a pair of glasses on my cycle chat am I being watched ?


----------



## Cycleops (13 Dec 2014)

Big Brother.


----------



## Billy Wizz (13 Dec 2014)

Still none the wiser.


----------



## byegad (13 Dec 2014)

It's not a forum feature, it's GCHQ's new logo. Interfering swine! Jolly good fellows!


----------



## byegad (13 Dec 2014)

Hey! Who edited my p


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Dec 2014)

Billy Wizz said:


> Why is there an image of a pair of glasses on my cycle chat *am I being watched *?


No, you are the one doing the watching, the glasses appear when you've interacted with the thread or clicked on "watch this thread".
I think they disappear after you stop reading the thread for a few visits to the forum.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2014)

Is it on a thread that you started?


----------



## HLaB (14 Dec 2014)

Its a thread you are watching I believe.


----------



## Shaun (15 Dec 2014)

Yes, it's threads you are watching. Watched threads generate alerts (and emails [depending on your settings]) when other people reply. You can change the settings here: http://www.cyclechat.net/account/preferences


----------



## Billy Wizz (16 Dec 2014)

Thanks, its sorted.


----------

